# This Past Weekend at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
May 7, 2018

*This Past Weekend*​
This weekend Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina welcomed the â€œWhoâ€™s whoâ€ in just about every industry imaginable. From an engine manufacturer, national known truck dealership, plumbing sales, homebuilders, lumber suppliers, airplane/jet sales, and one of the largest paint manufacturers in the world.

With weather conditions flipping a complete 360 degrees turn-around to calm bays, our guests enjoyed an â€œoyster shell reboundâ€ when both anchored and drifting while using live shrimp and gulp under a popping cork.

Mid-week one of our guides, Capt. Jason Wagenfehr, had his way with the fish while wade fishing hard sand over grass patches/beds using artificial baits. The best lures of choice on the trout were DSL and Mirrolure Little Johns in white. Thigh deep water was the best wading depth, which also proved best for catching drum using gulp baits fished on the bottom.









*Industry Leader*​
As an industry leader, Bay Flats Lodge prides itself on being at the forefront of innovations in the outdoor business. The software that was built for us to book and record trips and events around the lodge is state of the art and is now common on the Texas coast among other lodges. We partner with other industry leaders, and therefore were the first lodge on the coast to offer wader and boot rentals to our clients from the best manufacture, Simms. Now we see others in the business doing the same. We are thrilled to be raising the standard of service to clients in our industry, but the outdoorsmen and women we serve are not the only ones impacted by our financial decisions and partnerships. This is why we are issuing a call to all of those in the lodge industry to join us in financially supporting Building Conservation Trust.

We want to emphasize that Building Conservation Trust is not just a gulf coast enterprise. BCT is building and restoring fish habitats in all American coastal areas. Their parent organization, CCA, even has a large chapter in Nashville. The idea there is that you donâ€™t have to live near saltwater to be invested in its preservation. If you are a customer at a lodge anywhere on the coast, let them know you want them to be part of this effort and start by being the first of their customers to give. Outdoorsmen and women tend to be competitive, but this is one arena where we can and should happily set that aside. This is not about credit. All of us in this business are dependent on natural resources for our livelihoods, so it only makes sense that we put our money back into nature conservation. Every lodge I know of does really well locally, sponsoring tournaments, supporting local veterans and being good neighbors to those around them, but I would argue that while all these things need to be done, there is nothing more important than protecting and improving the resources that support us, even those that arenâ€™t nearby.

As I noted at the beginning, Bay Flats Lodge is proud to be the kind of business that others in our industry can feel confident emulating. Our approach to conservation is no different. We are currently matching any donations to BCT made during a booked trip or event to Bay Flats Lodge dollar for dollar, and we donâ€™t intend to stop. This is not a promotion. Itâ€™s a commitment, and one we are honored to make. Our sincere hope is that you will join us. http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations






​
*Upcoming Events:* 
*May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*

*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL Fishing Specials:*
*2018 - Augustâ€™s â€œBeat the Heatâ€ Fishing Special (25% Off)*

*BFL's Grass Roots Wade Fishing with Lures Special - (Buy 3 & Get the 4th FREE!)*

*Hereâ€™s What a Few of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Capt. 'Lil John was awesome. We will request him for next year! - *Zach L. 5/7/18*

We had a great time! - *Michelle K. 5/7/18*

Very clean place and good food. Would recommend this lodge to friends and family. Capt. Kevin Matula was a very nice guide - was very tentative and put us on the fish! - *Daniel R. 5/7/18*_

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High 84F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 82F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High 82F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Sunny. High 84F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 84F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Weak to moderate onshore flow expected Tuesday. Generally moderate onshore flow will persist Wednesday through Friday due to surface high pressure over the northern Gulf of Mexico, and low pressure over the Southern Plains and over West Texas. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 79.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 81.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

May 7, 2018 by Tim H. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The best and most friendly and caring service Iâ€™ve had in a long long time! Capt. Stephen Boriskie was an awesome guide - very knowledgeable and just a plain super guy! Would definitely ask for and recommend him! Absolutely great food - y'all knocked it out of the park! Bay Flats Lodge is a first-class operation! I did not see or experience one flaw! - Tim H. 5/7/18

May 7, 2018 by Jessica R. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Our stay was amazing! I brought 16 customers for an event, and the entire trip exceeded my expectations! The accommodations were awesome, the food was outstanding, the staff were wonderful, and the guides terrific! I will for sure be coming back! I highly recommend Bay Flats lodge! Thank you so much for making our trip so special. I had Capt. Harold Dworaczyk and he was great - very patient with us! The food is the best I've had in a while! Staff kept the rooms so clean. I love the setup of the facilities! Keep doing what you are doing! Our trip was perfect! Thank you everyone! - Jessica R. 5/7/18

May 7, 2018 by Joe D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The lodge staff was fantastic and knowledgeable! Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt was a blast - he knew where to go, never let us sit and just cast, kept the action going, great guide! Everything was Top-Notch - all meals were way beyond what I expected. Rooms were very clean and comfortable. Your service was impeccable! Your lodge sets the bar very high for others I have visited! Your staff and accommodations are 5-star! Great Job! I would recommend Bay Flats Lodge to anyone in a second! - Joe D. 5/7/18


----------

